# Etea Academy



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I have arrived in Pakistan and I am currently preparing for the ETEA entry test. I have started attening a academy and preparation is going good MashAllah. I am just having trouble with Physics as the teacher teaches one chapter per day, and the test is on the 25th of august. I am in an individual class and am hoping to secure enough marks to gain admission. Do you think I should stay in the class or start physics prep by myself. This entry test is becoming such a big stressor I dont know what to do.


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

Do the mcqs of ETEA you can get them from any bookshop all mcqs come from there and also Mcqs of MM academy(i think) of Peshawar!


----------



## syedshah (Feb 11, 2014)

hi,I just found you thread.I too,am applying for mbbs and hoping to get a seat in KMU.Is there a syllabus for the ETEA test? what syllabus am i supposed to follow? DO I SIMPLY HAVE TO MUG UP THE SIX TEXTBOOKS?:!::!::!:
I'm really bad at mugging stuff up,any tips for the preparation,i will be joining the academy 2 months before the test in sha Allah,but any help will be appreciated.


----------

